# SBA EIDL Grant



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

*Is the SBA EIDL Grant taxable income?*

*I am asking because supposedly self-contractors are eligible based off what this video says:






It is interesting video.*


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The Senate just passed a bill that will replenish the EIDL and PPP funds.

https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-i...ess-6847e60b-b194-455f-86de-9e28b5b9945f.html
The US House may put their stamp of approval on it tomorrow, if enough of them can get back in town.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> The Senate just passed a bill that will replenish the EIDL and PPP funds.
> 
> https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-i...ess-6847e60b-b194-455f-86de-9e28b5b9945f.html
> The US House may put their stamp of approval on it tomorrow, if enough of them can get back in town.


They are supposed to be working out some sort of proxy vote scheme so they don't all have to physically be there.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> They are supposed to be working out some sort of proxy vote scheme so they don't all have to physically be there.


When the House passed the $2.2 Trillion bill in late March, they wanted to do it by proxy, but a grand-standing Congressman forced them to fly back to Washington to vote in person. This delayed the bill's approval a bit.

""The bill passed the House today after Rep. Thomas Massie (R-KY) took the unpopular step of blocking a voice vote that House members could conduct remotely. House lawmakers quickly returned to Washington to appear in person Friday, where they spread out in the galleries above the House floor for safety. The bill passed with a quorum of more than 216 members of the House present.""

Source Article: https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/27/cares-act-stimulus-package-covid-19/

Hopefully, there will NOT be any unnecessary hurdles this time.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

One of the two EIDL grants I applied for arrived in my checking account today. Applied for on 3/31/2020. Amount received $1,000. Sole-Proprietor.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

SBA checked my credit yesterday. I have good credit, so no worries with that. Hopefully I'll get the deposit in the next couple days


----------



## Atl007 (Jun 13, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> One of the two EIDL grants I applied for arrived in my checking account today. Applied for on 3/31/2020. Amount received $1,000. Sole-Proprietor.


Is thia grant or loan? Do you have to pay it back?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> When the House passed the $2.2 Trillion bill in late March, they wanted to do it by proxy, but a grand-standing Congressman forced them to fly back to Washington to vote in person. This delayed the bill's approval a bit.


Just to let you know, the article you referenced botched the facts a bit. In point of fact Massie blocked a Unanimous Consent "vote". The house wanted to pass one of the largest spending bills in history without having each member go on record with their vote. This forced the House to physically gather enough members in chamber to make a quorum. The house then passed the bill by_ voice_ vote.

I posted an opinion on this process here. This NY Times piece gets the story more accurately, and believe me, it is _not_ favorable to Massie.

What would have been really impressive in my book would have been for our country's leaders to set an example of how to behave when it is _essential_ to travel, and have seen each member mask up and practice social distancing all the way to Washington. For once set an example people.

I applaud Massie's action. There was so much stupidity and pork packed into the bill I for one would have preferred to see some debate and iteration take place before each member went on the _written_ record with their vote. What could have been done better? Perhaps they could have added a provision so that the bulk of PP funds did not end up missing its target of small business employee relief. Perhaps the bill could have added *means testing* across the board so that situations such as loans that do not require repayment, ever, or $600 a week premiums on top of regular unemployment benefits didn't make it more profitable to refuse to work (in essential jobs) than to sit at home. There was just a post somewhere else on this board about a restaurant manager who couldn't reopen for takeout because staff was not even returning his phone calls.

There is going to be some kind of price paid for firing up the printing presses and printing trillions of dollars out of thin air to fund this poorly thought out legislation. There is no free lunch. Just ask Weimar Germany, Venezualia, Zimbabwe, and even the Roman Empire, just to name a few.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Just to let you know, the article you referenced botched the facts a bit. In point of fact Massie blocked a Unanimous Consent "vote". The house wanted to pass one of the largest spending bills in history without having each member go on record with their vote. This forced the House to physically gather enough members in chamber to make a quorum. The house then passed the bill by_ voice_ vote.
> 
> I posted an opinion on this process here. This NY Times piece gets the story more accurately, and believe me, it is _not_ favorable to Massie.
> 
> ...


Yes, even the voice vote has shielded all the House members from accountability for their votes. Not sure why the Senate voted normally but the House couldn't. As for the $600, they just took the average unemployment award vs the average weekly take home, and that comes out to about $600, so that's what they went with. Lindsay Graham tried to point out how that by giving people so much extra money, they'd be better off staying home than working, but he was harshly criticized by so many people. Yet, in the end, it's turned out he was right. $600 is actually my after gas take home goal each week, so if I can get that from unemployment and not drive sick people around putting myself in danger and extra wear on my car, of course I'm taking it.



Atl007 said:


> Is thia grant or loan? Do you have to pay it back?


For the EIDL program, you are applying for a loan, but the SBA is sending $1000 per employee as a grant, up to $10,000. So you get the $1000 upfront, then get approved or denied for the loan. Either way you keep the money they fronted you as a grant. It's basically like a bonus just for applying for the loan, whether or not you end up actually taking the loan. At this point millions of people have applied, not sure they are even taking more applications. My application was 1,004,xxx, and it took them 3 weeks from the date I applied to check my credit. No money yet.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> SBA checked my credit yesterday. I have good credit, so no worries with that. Hopefully I'll get the deposit in the next couple days


Which credit company did you get the inquiry from?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> SBA checked my credit yesterday. I have good credit, so no worries with that. Hopefully I'll get the deposit in the next couple days


Bear has appallingly bad credit, but got the $1,000 grant anyway. You only need good credit for the loan.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Iann said:


> Which credit company did you get the inquiry from?


Experian


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

misscrystal said:


> *Is the SBA EIDL Grant taxable income?*
> 
> *I am asking because supposedly self-contractors are eligible based off what this video says:
> 
> ...


just talked to SBA,they are not taking any new applications right now,if you applied before they ran out you are still in the system and its being processed


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I just checked the SBA website. As of April 20th, they had processed 755,000 of the EIDL advances. So if you applied and your application # is higher than that, that's why you haven't gotten anything yet. They are going on a first come first served basis.

Politico is reporting that Marco Rubio says SBA lending should restart on Monday after Trump signs the new stimulus Congress just passed yesterday.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

So I applied for this when this first came out. It said 10,000 at the time. Then I got an e-mail saying that it is 1,000.00 per employee because of the # of applicants. And in the e-mail it said just for applying I would get 1,000.00. But the last time I checked my account there was no money.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

New Uber said:


> So I applied for this when this first came out. It said 10,000 at the time. Then I got an e-mail saying that it is 1,000.00 per employee because of the # of applicants. And in the e-mail it said just for applying I would get 1,000.00. But the last time I checked my account there was no money.


SBA ran out of money. Congress just approved more on Friday. So starting tomorrow SBA should be back to handing out money. They only managed to hand out about 750,000 grants out of the initial batch, so there are probably still millions of applications that haven't been processed yet. They are going in a first come first served manner, so at least that is good.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

New Uber said:


> So I applied for this when this first came out. It said 10,000 at the time. Then I got an e-mail saying that it is 1,000.00 per employee because of the # of applicants. And in the e-mail it said just for applying I would get 1,000.00. But the last time I checked my account there was no money.


Due primarily to social media, (like this forum, Twitter, etc..) the number of EIDL applications ramped up to a staggering number the first week the grant was available.

I applied for one 1099 business on 3/31/2020. Applied for my other 1099 business on 4/4/2020. The difference between the two application numbers is 1,300,000...there were that many applications submitted over that 5 day period. The 3/31/2020 application yielded $1,000 to my bank account on 4/20/2020.

Nothing yet for the April 4th application. (And maybe nothing coming, since both business's tax IDs are my Social Security Number.)



Atom guy said:


> SBA ran out of money. Congress just approved more on Friday. So starting tomorrow SBA should be back to handing out money. They only managed to hand out about 750,000 grants out of the initial batch, so there are probably still millions of applications that haven't been processed yet. They are going in a first come first served manner, so at least that is good.


From the look of the EIDL page at the Small Business Association website, I don't think the SBA is going to re-open the Grant Application process again. The backlog is just too great.

SBA's EIDL page: https://www.sba.gov/funding-program...onomic-injury-disaster-loan-emergency-advance


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> Due primarily to social media, (like this forum, Twitter, etc..) the number of EIDL applications ramped up to a staggering number the first week the grant was available.
> 
> I applied for one 1099 business on 3/31/2020. Applied for my other 1099 business on 4/4/2020. The difference between the two application numbers is 1,300,000...there were that many applications submitted over that 5 day period. The 3/31/2020 application yielded $1,000 to my bank account on 4/20/2020.
> 
> ...


I got the $1000.00. When I checked last week there was nothing there. But now, I have to investigate how this will affect me for my 2020 taxes


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Wtf sba site still mentions a lapse in appropriations and that it can't process new applications...grrrr..


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

New Uber said:


> I got the $1000.00. When I checked last week there was nothing there. But now, I have to investigate how this will affect me for my 2020 taxes


I was told this is not a grant. It is a loan advance. So ... I will give it back


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

New Uber said:


> I was told this is not a grant. It is a loan advance. So ... I will give it back


""In response to the Coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic, small business owners in all U.S. states, Washington D.C., and territories are eligible to apply for an Economic Injury Disaster Loan advance of up to $10,000. This advance will provide economic relief to businesses that are currently experiencing a temporary loss of revenue. Funds will be made available following a successful application. *This loan advance will not have to be repaid*.""

Source page: https://www.sba.gov/funding-program...onomic-injury-disaster-loan-emergency-advance

It works just like any other "disaster" grant.. (Tornados, Hurricanes, Flooding, etc..) Grants, be they for disasters, or college awards, do not have to be repaid. But if you want to repay yours to the U.S. Treasury, I'm sure they will accept.


----------



## Atl007 (Jun 13, 2019)

New Uber said:


> I was told this is not a grant. It is a loan advance. So ... I will give it back


No. You don't have to give back the advance.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> ""In response to the Coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic, small business owners in all U.S. states, Washington D.C., and territories are eligible to apply for an Economic Injury Disaster Loan advance of up to $10,000. This advance will provide economic relief to businesses that are currently experiencing a temporary loss of revenue. Funds will be made available following a successful application. *This loan advance will not have to be repaid*.""
> 
> Source page: https://www.sba.gov/funding-program...onomic-injury-disaster-loan-emergency-advance
> 
> It works just like any other "disaster" grant.. (Tornados, Hurricanes, Flooding, etc..) Grants, be they for disasters, or college awards, do not have to be repaid. But if you want to repay yours to the U.S. Treasury, I'm sure they will accept.


Actually, I will hold on to it. Here in Florida they refuse to pay anyone unemployment. Doesn't matter who you are. They just decline everyone


----------



## Atl007 (Jun 13, 2019)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> Wtf sba site still mentions a lapse in appropriations and that it can't process new applications...grrrr..


They are not accepting new applications for EIDL till they process all pending applications. Apply for PPP before they ran out.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Atl007 said:


> They are not accepting new applications for EIDL till they process all pending applications. Apply for PPP before they ran out.


Ahh ok gotcha thx


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

https://financialservices.house.gov...a-treasury_re_impl._of_intm_covid-19_bill.pdf
Nancy Pelosi and Chuck Schumer are demanding that the SBA provide applicants the full $10,000 EIDL loan advance, instead of following the $1,000 per employee system the SBA set up. They basically say, "don't cut the advance amount, ask Congress for more money to fulfill the intentions of the law"


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I applied March 31 and April 15th or so. Nothing yet. I did get a message around April 11th claiming we would have a deposit within "Days" of applying.

I'm not so much pissed off about getting nothing as I am about them stringing us along and feeding us all this BS. First it was about these EIDL grants, then it was about us being eligible for unemployment, then it took them three weeks longer than they said to do the stimulus with many still waiting.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I applied March 31 and April 15th or so. Nothing yet. I did get a message around April 11th claiming we would have a deposit within "Days" of applying.
> 
> I'm not so much pissed off about getting nothing as I am about them stringing us along and feeding us all this BS. First it was about these EIDL grants, then it was about us being eligible for unemployment, then it took them three weeks longer than they said to do the stimulus with many still waiting.


This whole mess is just pointing out that we can't count on the government for ANYTHING. Government is incompetent, slow moving, corrupt, out of date etc. The CARES Act is bad ideas shoved through 40 year old computers by government worker drones. Total nightmare.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> This whole mess is just pointing out that we can't count on the government for ANYTHING. Government is incompetent, slow moving, corrupt, out of date etc. The CARES Act is bad ideas shoved through 40 year old computers by government worker drones. Total nightmare.


I think they should have just went on the honor system at first and let everyone make a claim and get the money. Then over the year they can verify it and take it all back with penalties for those who got it in error with the 2020 tax filings. This way only the people who REALLY needed the help would get it. Now you have people homeless because they fell through the cracks while ex-waitresses are making $1,200 a week and staying home and people with completely paid off $500,000 homes and $8,000 a month in social security and retirement checks are getting $2,400 stimulus payments.

And the SBA thing was just a huge crooked debacle. Maybe for the next one make it a requirement that the applicant has to agree to spend 10 hours a week for two weeks digging graves for the government. Then you will see the money get to the people who REALLY need it instead of corporations earning $10,000,000+ a year.

One thing is definitely clear: we need clearly defined plans for situations such as this. People need to know what to expect and our leaders need to be held accountable for keeping to the timeline in getting the aid out there. When the government tells me in filling out an app that I will hav emy deposit to my bank account within three days *it needs to be there* or someone needs to be losing their job.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow. Florida is chaos. Uber Divers and the elite "Disney" workers declined for unemployment alike.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

OK. I did some digging. This was offered as a GRANT originally for $10,000. Then the SBA decided on their own to change it to a loan advance of 1,000.00 per employee. But I believe the original wording of the law says grant. It's going to be a mess next year tax-wise. So I applied for a grant of $10,000 but was given a loan advance of $1,000.00. Is this legal?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

New Uber said:


> OK. I did some digging. This was offered as a GRANT originally for $10,000. Then the SBA decided on their own to change it to a loan advance of 1,000.00 per employee. But I believe the original wording of the law says grant. It's going to be a mess next year tax-wise. So I applied for a grant of $10,000 but was given a loan advance of $1,000.00. Is this legal?


There's already a lawsuit challenging the SBA's plan for $1000 per employee, and Congress has written letters to the SBA demanding that they process the EIDL advance grants at the $10,000 amount. The reality is is that Congress did not authorize enough money for this program, so the SBA took it upon itself to try and stretch the funds by limiting the amounts. Congress needs to fund this program in the next stimulus bill, or no one is ever going to get the full amount of the advance.


----------



## blu3icecream (Apr 28, 2020)

the president utilized his authority to change it to 1k per employee.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> https://financialservices.house.gov...a-treasury_re_impl._of_intm_covid-19_bill.pdf
> Nancy Pelosi and Chuck Schumer are demanding that the SBA provide applicants the full $10,000 EIDL loan advance, instead of following the $1,000 per employee system the SBA set up. They basically say, "don't cut the advance amount, ask Congress for more money to fulfill the intentions of the law"


If this happens, I want the remaining $9000. I FINALLY got my grant today.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

ldriva said:


> If this happens, I want the remaining $9000. I FINALLY got my grant today.


Well write your representatives and senators and tell them to fund this program

Just got off the phone with the SBA. The representative said that if I haven't gotten my advance, then I might have put in a wrong routing number, which means I have to wait another week or so to get the invitation to sign up on the SBA Portal to continue the loan application process. Then I can update my info there.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Well write your representatives and senators and tell them to fund this program
> 
> Just got off the phone with the SBA. The representative said that if I haven't gotten my advance, then I might have put in a wrong routing number, which means I have to wait another week or so to get the invitation to sign up on the SBA Portal to continue the loan application process. Then I can update my info there.


When did you apply?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Iann said:


> When did you apply?


I applied 4/1. Credit checked 4/22 (700+ score). No money yet. Which is why I called.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> I applied 4/1. Credit checked 4/22 (700+ score). No money yet. Which is why I called.


I must of been passed.

I applied 3-31 and haven't had a credit pull or nothing.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Iann said:


> I must of been passed.
> 
> I applied 3-31 and haven't had a credit pull or nothing.


The only thing the agent could tell me is that maybe I put in a wrong routing number, and to wait until I got the invitation to sign up on the SBA portal for the loan applications.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So the $1,000 that everyone is getting, is the advance on the loan. This does not have to be paid back. the rest of the loan will come to us. They just don't know when LOL but at some point we will have the rest of the money show up in our accounts. Most likely sporadically and randomly like this did. Whatever that amount is, is a loan at 3.5 or 3.75% interest and I think they're giving us to 30 years to pay it back LOL I don't know what determines the pay back time frame But I know it goes as high as 30. There is no repayment penalty. so technically when you get that money you can turn around and pay it right back and be done with it. Or you can use it and be responsible for a Federal Loan. I don't have any doubt the rest of the money is coming. The question is, is it going to show up in 5 years or 6 months? If you think about it, they're putting this money into your account to secure the loan basically. By this money being in your account and you spending it, you're acknowledging the loan. they're going to make their money off the interest. Do you really think these Financial institutes are just giving away $1,000 to 3 billion applicants? No LOL we could wish though. they're getting the money out because of the Care act and it basically acts as your signature on the loan, ensuring they'll make money off the interest.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> So the $1,000 that everyone is getting, is the advance on the loan. This does not have to be paid back. the rest of the loan will come to us. They just don't know when LOL but at some point we will have the rest of the money show up in our accounts. Most likely sporadically and randomly like this did. Whatever that amount is, is a loan at 3.5 or 3.75% interest and I think they're giving us to 30 years to pay it back LOL I don't know what determines the pay back time frame But I know it goes as high as 30. There is no repayment penalty. so technically when you get that money you can turn around and pay it right back and be done with it. Or you can use it and be responsible for a Federal Loan. I don't have any doubt the rest of the money is coming. The question is is it going to show up in 5 years or six months? If you think about it they're putting this money into your account to secure the loan basically. By this money being in your account and you spending it, you're acknowledging the loan. they're going to make their money off the interest. Do you really think these Financial institutes are just giving away $1,000 to 3 billion applicants? No LOL we could wish though the getting the money out because of the Care act and it basically acts as your signature on the loan, ensuring they'll make money off the interest.


You don't have to accept the loan in the first place. You can just decline the loan and keep the advance


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

No one seems to be getting anything. It's been a month and I have yet to hear of a single driver getting a SBA EIDL grant. I've already applied twice myself.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> No one seems to be getting anything. It's been a month and I have yet to hear of a single driver getting a SBA EIDL grant. I've already applied twice myself.


It's not a Grant. Somehow it's taken on that title. I think because of the advanice, its confusing people.

Anywhooo, I just had the advance show up last night. No clue about anything else. I have no idea who's backing the loan, the exact terms, how much the total is . . . nothing



Atom guy said:


> You don't have to accept the loan in the first place. You can just decline the loan and keep the advance


I don't know if you can decline the loan per say but I know there's no prepayment penalty. Due to this there's articles from Financial folks who say once you get the loan part, send that right back in to pay it off.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> It's not a Grant.


Everything I've read says the first 10k is a grant and doesn't have to be repaid. Everything above that, is your loan at 3.75%, fine! Shoot me $60k! I'll clear all my debit with a sweet rate! Saving myself oodles of cash! Oh wait, my credit cards, auto loan and medical bills aren't strictly intended with this loan? Oops, my bad! Sorry! But happy to pay you back at 3.75%!

This happy scenario aside. I haven't received squadoosh since my 4/1 ap.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> No one seems to be getting anything. It's been a month and I have yet to hear of a single driver getting a SBA EIDL grant. I've already applied twice myself.


I got $1000


----------



## Atl007 (Jun 13, 2019)

Got email for the SBA PPP loan approval.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> No one seems to be getting anything. It's been a month and I have yet to hear of a single driver getting a SBA EIDL grant. I've already applied twice myself.


I have two "1099" businesses. Applied for one grant on March 31st. The second on April 4th. Received $1,000 for the March 31st application on April 21st. Nothing yet for the April 4th application. What amazed me is that over 1,200,000 applications for the EIDL were submitted between my two submissions. No wonder the SBA is not accepting any new apps, even though the funding pot has been refilled. They probably have more than enough backlog of applications to use every dollar from the 2nd appropriation.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I have two "1099" businesses. Applied for one grant on March 31st. The second on April 4th. Received $1,000 for the March 31st application on April 21st. Nothing yet for the April 4th application. What amazed me is that over 1,200,000 applications for the EIDL were submitted between my two submissions. No wonder the SBA is not accepting any new apps, even though the funding pot has been refilled. They probably have more than enough backlog of applications to use every dollar from the 2nd appropriation.


I applied on April 4th as well and I just got my money Wed night. What was your application number from the 4th?


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

damn everybody getting the eidl grant I applied April 4th, havent recieved no email or anything


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

hottiebottie said:


> damn everybody getting the eidl grant I applied April 4th, havent recieved no email or anything


That's when I applied. What's you app #? FYI I received no communication or notification whatsoever! It literally just showed up


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I applied on April 4th as well and I just got my money Wed night. What was your application number from the 4th?


On Saturday April 4th @ approximately 11:30am (CDT), my EIDL grant application number was (330)2,266,985. Still no $$$ received for it yet.

Due to social media making the EIDL program go viral, the number of applications exploded that week. There's a way to log into the SBA site to see your processing status, but I'm not concerned enough to go through their registration process.

Article That Explains how to check your EIDL or PPP Status: https://www.merchantmaverick.com/economic-injury-disaster-loan-application-status/


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

I applied 3/31 and haven’t gotten anything.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> I applied March 31 and April 15th or so. Nothing yet. I did get a message around April 11th claiming we would have a deposit within "Days" of applying.
> 
> I'm not so much pissed off about getting nothing as I am about them stringing us along and feeding us all this BS. First it was about these EIDL grants, then it was about us being eligible for unemployment, then it took them three weeks longer than they said to do the stimulus with many still waiting.


Neither myself nor a friend who owns a biz employing 25 people have gotten word one on the EIDL application.



ldriva said:


> If this happens, I want the remaining $9000. I FINALLY got my grant today.


When you say "grant" are you referring to PPP or EIDL?



akwunomy said:


> I got $1000


From the PPP or the EIDL?



AllenChicago said:


> I have two "1099" businesses. Applied for one grant on March 31st. The second on April 4th. Received $1,000 for the March 31st application on April 21st.


The PPP or the EIDL?

If folks would stop using the term "grant" it would be a lot easier to understand what people are getting. ;>

I'm still not 100% sure if anyone on this board has received any funds from EIDL...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> On Saturday April 4th @ approximately 11:30am (CDT), my EIDL grant application number was (330)2,266,985. Still no $$$ received for it yet.
> 
> Due to social media making the EIDL program go viral, the number of applications exploded that week. There's a way to log into the SBA site to see your processing status, but I'm not concerned enough to go through their registration process.
> 
> Article That Explains how to check your EIDL or PPP Status: https://www.merchantmaverick.com/economic-injury-disaster-loan-application-status/


Well you're 48036 behind me LOL



_Tron_ said:


> Neither myself nor a friend who owns a biz employing 25 people have gotten word one on the EIDL application.
> 
> When you say "grant" are you referring to PPP or EIDL?
> 
> ...


Thank you. I don't know how the term grant came about. LoL

However, I did get the advance from the EIDL. It just showed up Wed night


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Neither myself nor a friend who owns a biz employing 25 people have gotten word one on the EIDL application.
> 
> When you say "grant" are you referring to PPP or EIDL?
> 
> ...


I'm referring to EIDL. I use the term grant because I don't have to pay that $1000 back.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> On Saturday April 4th @ approximately 11:30am (CDT), my EIDL grant application number was (330)2,266,985. Still no $$$ received for it yet.
> 
> Due to social media making the EIDL program go viral, the number of applications exploded that week. There's a way to log into the SBA site to see your processing status, but I'm not concerned enough to go through their registration process.
> 
> Article That Explains how to check your EIDL or PPP Status: https://www.merchantmaverick.com/economic-injury-disaster-loan-application-status/


I applied on 4/1 with application # 3301,043,xxx and I still have nothing


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> I applied on 4/1 with application # 3301,043,xxx and I still have nothing


You were in the earlier group and should have received a deposit. There was a minimum credit score requirement. Not sure of that number, but its about the only thing preventing Contract Workers applications from being approved. (BTW..Every EIDL app starts with "330")



ldriva said:


> I'm referring to EIDL. I use the term grant because I don't have to pay that $1000 back.


Grant (EIDG) is how it shows on the Bank Deposit also. Also, after a tornado, the Disaster $$$ is called a "loan", even though it doesn't have to be repaid. Must be a U.S. Treasury/IRS legal thing.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Is 360,078,xxxx in the earlier group or the latter?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> You were in the earlier group and should have received a deposit. There was a minimum credit score requirement. Not sure of that number, but its about the only thing preventing Contract Workers applications from being approved. (BTW..Every EIDL app starts with "330")


So there was a minimum credit score requirement to get the grant too? The government is ridiculous.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Every EIDL app starts with "330"


Mine is- 360035****. Filed on 3/31. Haven't heard anything since the email from 4/13 mentioning the $1000 for each employee instead of 10g's.


----------



## MrMahogany (Jun 14, 2017)

I applied on 4/13 and just received the email confirming my EIDL loan application is being processed


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I got the same email today. Others in different threads are reporting same. Looks like the SBA folks are working all weekend to clear out the backlog.

thank folks!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

For those who have received direct deposit funds on their EIDL application, did the line item look like this:

DIRECT DEPOSIT SBAD TREAS 3 MISC PAY (Cash)

I just got a deposit with this description. Not 100% sure which program awarded it.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

Got Mine woo hoo Thank u God!!💵💵🙏🏾🙏🏾😁😁 I applied April 4th so if I got mine yall should get yours to.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I discovered that my deposit was indeed EIDL. They're popping left and right this weekend based on reports from other forums. Somebody at the Treasury is putting in a lot of overtime right now.


----------



## driver135 (May 3, 2020)

Applied April 16th and got paid May 1st ($1000) 
Through Wells Fargo


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The SBA is clearing out the backlog in Earnest this weekend and the coming week. If there is money left over, they will open the application portal again.


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

driver135 said:


> Applied April 16th and got paid May 1st ($1000)
> Through Wells Fargo


Wow. Some of us who applied in March still got nada. Congrats.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

driver135 said:


> Applied April 16th and got paid May 1st ($1000)
> Through Wells Fargo


How did you find out who the lender was? Did you get notified on your total loan amount too?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

5/6/2020

FYI: ONLY Agricultural businesses can apply for the EIDL (up to $10,000) Grant at this time.

*"At this time, only agricultural business applications will be accepted due to limitations in funding availability and the unprecedented submission of applications already received."*

Source page: https://www.sba.gov/funding-program...onomic-injury-disaster-loan-emergency-advance


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I've never received the grant even though I did get approved for the loan. I just got off the phone with SBA and the lady told me that business owners aren't considered employees, so unless you have a W2 employee you don't get the grant....


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> I've never received the grant even though I did get approved for the loan. I just got off the phone with SBA and the lady told me that business owners aren't considered employees, so unless you have a W2 employee you don't get the grant....


Funny how much mis-information is out there. I have no W2 but definitely got the grant. And I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Funny how much mis-information is out there. I have no W2 but definitely got the grant. And I'm sure I'm not alone.


Yeah, I hung up and called right back, and the last person I talked to actually looked at my application and told me that the advance had been dispersed and I should see it tomorrow, and that the advance is in addition to the $10k loan I just signed for


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Congrats on getting the loan!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah well I definitely do not have any W-2 employees and I got the advance. I got the advance but denied for the loan LOL


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Yeah, I hung up and called right back, and the last person I talked to actually looked at my application and told me that the advance had been dispersed and I should see it tomorrow, and that the advance is in addition to the $10k loan I just signed for


I finally got the $1000 advance.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks like the SBA is getting on top of the duplicate EIDL apps that were filed. I filed twice. Just received this semi-good email from them...


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Looks like the SBA is getting on top of the duplicate EIDL apps that were filed. I filed twice. Just received this semi-good email from them...
> 
> View attachment 468142


Wasn't it you who said to re-apply in another thread???? 

The early filers did get their applications in so for those who re-applied it created a duplicate and that stalled the process. But as you have posted the SBA is now addressing that.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Wasn't it you who said to re-apply in another thread???? :smiles:


Quite possibly. If I recall, I posted that a source had recommended to file again, as some applications may have been lost. I took the advice to be safe rather than sorry.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Quite possibly. If I recall, I posted that a source had recommended to file again, as some applications may have been lost. I took the advice to be safe rather than sorry.


At the time the post you shared made sense. I re-applied. I also found out today about the duplicate application issues too.


----------



## cielomoreno127 (Jan 15, 2020)

I received my denial email today. The rep on the phone, informed me that the $1,000 grant was pending. She was wondering why the grant wasn't dispersed first. Gave me an email contact, to see why.


----------



## MrMahogany (Jun 14, 2017)

cielomoreno127 said:


> I received my denial email today. The rep on the phone, informed me that the $1,000 grant was pending. She was wondering why the grant wasn't dispersed first. Gave me an email contact, to see why.


same here, was denied due to low credit score. but I didnt know we could still get the $1k.


----------



## cielomoreno127 (Jan 15, 2020)

MrMahogany said:


> same here, was denied due to low credit score. but I didnt know we could still get the $1k.


 Yes, the grant is still available, even if denied for loan.


----------



## MrMahogany (Jun 14, 2017)

cielomoreno127 said:


> Yes, the grant is still available, even if denied for loan.


thanks! I guess I'll give them a call if the grant doesn't process by Monday


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I got notice of my duplicate application too


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I accepted the EIDL loan and got the money. For record keeping purposes I opened a separate checking account just for that money. That way if the SBA ever demands proof that I spent the money on allowable expenses, I can easily prove it


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

How many days after signing did they send your fund.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

akwunomy said:


> How many days after signing did they send your fund.


Just a few days. 3-4


----------



## Atl007 (Jun 13, 2019)

They started accepting applications again.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Atl007 said:


> They started accepting applications again.


I was about to post that the SBA was only accepting applications from agriculture companies, But I thought about it and checked for myself
You are exactly right, they are accepting new applications from self employed people like us

I walked through the application, (and no I didnt submit it, as I have already received an EIDLloan of $29,100)

I have had other drivers challenge me on my ethics, asking how can it be possible to get a loan if I was honest in reporting my net income, Like so many of us the bottom line on my schedule C is near zero

The fact is that the application doesn't ask for profit or net income it asks for gross revenue and only gross revenue, I have copied the question from the application and pasted it here

*Gross Revenues for the Twelve(12) Month Prior to the Date of the Disaster (January 31, 2020) ---------------*

"The Applicant understands that the SBA is relying upon the *self-certifications* contained in this application to verify that the Applicant is an eligible entity to receive the advance, and that the Applicant is providing this self-certification under penalty of perjury pursuant to 28 U.S.C. 1746 for verification purposes.""

There is nothing on the application that asks how much you are applying for or for proof of your revenue or states what you might be approved for. Ive talked to several others that have received these loans and it seems the loans are for 1/2 of gross revenue


----------



## Smoochez (Feb 25, 2020)

misscrystal said:


> *Is the SBA EIDL Grant taxable income?*
> 
> *I am asking because supposedly self-contractors are eligible based off what this video says:
> 
> ...


*Is the SBA EIDL Grant Taxable Income?*
There seems to be conflicting information on this. A recent article, titled"7 Questions About PPP and EIDL the SBA and Treasury Need to Answer ASAP" (bullet point #5) says "Yes" for regular pre-COVID-19 EIDL loans, but suggests there is ambiguity for the CARES Act SBA EIDL Grant.

That being said, most sources I have consulted indicate the CARES Act SBA EIDL Grants are tax-free money. That may change in the future, but this is my understanding as of today.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Smoochez said:


> *Is the SBA EIDL Grant Taxable Income?*
> There seems to be conflicting information on this. A recent article, titled"7 Questions About PPP and EIDL the SBA and Treasury Need to Answer ASAP" (bullet point #5) says "Yes" for regular pre-COVID-19 EIDL loans, but suggests there is ambiguity for the CARES Act SBA EIDL Grant.
> 
> That being said, most sources I have consulted indicate the CARES Act SBA EIDL Grants are tax-free money. That may change in the future, but this is my understanding as of today.


Well the fact that it's actually a loan and not a grant, I would think it's not taxable income


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Well the fact that it's actually a loan


per IRS any loan that is 'forgiven' is a taxable event. but, yeah, otherwise a loan itself is not a taxable event..unless....


----------



## sriyantra7 (Jun 14, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> One of the two EIDL grants I applied for arrived in my checking account today. Applied for on 3/31/2020. Amount received $1,000. Sole-Proprietor.


Did they do a hard credit check?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> per IRS any loan that is 'forgiven' is a taxable event. but, yeah, otherwise a loan itself is not a taxable event..unless....


 okay well that doesn't apply in this case. Perhaps on the $1000 advance, IF it's forgiven but the EIDL loan isn't forgivable.


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

I got approved for a $23k loan but just want the $1k forgivable advance. When it asks to input how much I want from $1k-23k do I just put $1k? 
Haven’t seen anyone ask this. I don’t want a loan


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Mainah said:


> I got approved for a $23k loan but just want the $1k forgivable advance. When it asks to input how much I want from $1k-23k do I just put $1k?
> Haven't seen anyone ask this. I don't want a loan


I didnt get the advance either, and Ive been trying to understand why... I think it has to do with the fact that I already have received a PPP forgivable loan and the two programs are connected in some way.. so you cant get a forgivable EIDL advance. At least thats my best guess

did you get a PPP loan?


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

oldfart said:


> did you get a PPP loan?


No


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Sorry, I don’t have any advice except to call the SBA

There is a phone # on the portal, hopefully they are better staffed than the Florida unemployment office


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Sorry, I don't have any advice except to call the SBA
> 
> There is a phone # on the portal, hopefully they are better staffed than the Florida unemployment office


 On hold as we speak haha

if I find anything I'll let you know



oldfart said:


> I didnt get the advance either, and Ive been trying to understand why... I think it has to do with the fact that I already have received a PPP forgivable loan and the two programs are connected in some way.. so you cant get a forgivable EIDL advance. At least thats my best guess
> 
> did you get a PPP loan?


Talked to an sba rep. He said you don't have to process the loan to get the forgiveqble advance. He said it was already sent and I should receive it soon. He had no idea when I'd receive it. Make sure your account numbers and routing numbers are updated. 
He did ask if I received PPP or applied for it and I said no. May want to look to see if that clashes with EIDL advance


----------



## Smoochez (Feb 25, 2020)

Mainah said:


> I got approved for a $23k loan but just want the $1k forgivable advance. When it asks to input how much I want from $1k-23k do I just put $1k?
> Haven't seen anyone ask this. I don't want a loan


I don't remember being asked how much of a loan I am applying for. I didn't want a loan either, just the advance.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Smoochez said:


> I don't remember being asked how much of a loan I am applying for. I didn't want a loan either, just the advance.


You only get offered a loan if you're approved. You don't get asked for the amount during the application process


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

They dont ask how much you want, They decide on a "case by case" basis what you need and what you qualify for, based on what you put in the application and a credit check. 

I took a look at the application again two days ago and Im pretty sure that the only question that goes to money is where it asks for 2019 gross revenue. There is a post somewhere on UP that answered my question about how much are they approving these loans for, The answer I got was 50% of that gross revenue number, and thats exactly what I was approved for


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> You only get offered a loan if you're approved. You don't get asked for the amount during the application process


@Smoochez that was supposed to say you only get offered a DOLLAR AMOUNT, if you're approved. &#129322;

Basically you don't know the amount until they're actually offering the loan to you but as stated above I'm hearing it's about 50% of your gross income.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I applied tonight but have no idea what to expect. I did not check the box asking if I want to be considered for a loan up to $10,000. Not sure if that ruins my opportunity at the $1000 advance?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> I applied tonight but have no idea what to expect. I did not check the box asking if I want to be considered for a loan up to $10,000. Not sure if that ruins my opportunity at the $1000 advance?


If I remember correctly you had to check that box and provide your bank account info in order to get it but it could have changed


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> If I remember correctly you had to check that box and provide your bank account info in order to get it but it could have changed


I provided bank account info but left the box unchecked. Probably screwed myself!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I thought I had made a mistake on my application so I did another one. The sba sent me an email letting me know they were deleting one and going with the other. So you could just do another one and see what happens

Or you could call and ask them what to do


----------



## Smoochez (Feb 25, 2020)

vtcomics said:


> I applied tonight but have no idea what to expect. I did not check the box asking if I want to be considered for a loan up to $10,000. Not sure if that ruins my opportunity at the $1000 advance?


I just got my $1000 this morning via direct deposit. From the time I got a confirmation email to the time I saw it in my account was THREE DAYS!!! I didn't check the box for a loan either. Don't want or need more debt!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

oldfart said:


> Or you could call and ask them what to do


I had to call them last week on another matter. They answered pretty quick and the guy who I spoke to was super cool. He mentioned they have processed 5 million apps. When you think about it they are doing an amazing job. The system simply could have collapsed under its own weight.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Smoochez said:


> I just got my $1000 this morning via direct deposit. From the time I got a confirmation email to the time I saw it in my account was THREE DAYS!!! I didn't check the box for a loan either. Don't want or need more debt!


 if you checked the Box, that indicated you wanted the advance. It was not indicative of you wanting the loan. You're filling out the application for the loan. The box was for the advance


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

How long after submitting the on-line application until you got an email from them?


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

I read back through to page 3 and didn't see anything about PUA. How does this factor in to receiving PUA and FPUC? Can I receive the $1k grant, it counts as income for just that week and I can keep getting PUA/FPUC weeks after that? Or does it not even count as income?


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Smoochez said:


> I just got my $1000 this morning via direct deposit. From the time I got a confirmation email to the time I saw it in my account was THREE DAYS!!! I didn't check the box for a loan either. Don't want or need more debt!


@Smoochez So what happened recently? I got an email this week asking me to update my information. Is clicking that link where there's a box asking for the loan?

Also, the email says:



SBA said:


> Common reasons why the account validation might fail would be business name changed since opening the account, *using a personal account for business*, account being in someone else's name such as a spouse or friend, reusing a bank account for multiple businesses.
> If you do not have a bank account that satisfies the criteria above, it is very likely that your advance reconsideration request will fail again; it is recommended to open a new bank account that is able to satisfy the requirements and submit your reconsideration request with that new bank account that is associated with your business.


The deposit was to a personal account? I don't have a registered business or anything and my application is under my name and SSN. That should work fine for this?

Also, are you collecting PUA too? What I've read online (here, reddit, google searches) indicates the loan doesn't need to be reported, but no one is clear about the grant.


----------



## Smoochez (Feb 25, 2020)

vtcomics said:


> How long after submitting the on-line application until you got an email from them?


A couple days for me. It said that after they verified my application, I should receive a direct deposit between 7-10 days and that I would NOT get an email notifying me. It was just about that amount of time and I didn't get an email, I just got notification from my bank of a deposit.



nj9000 said:


> @Smoochez So what happened recently? I got an email this week asking me to update my information. Is clicking that link where there's a box asking for the loan?
> 
> Also, the email says:
> 
> ...


I had mine deposited to my personal account. Your name is your business name (usually for Uber/Lyft). Also, I am collecting PUA as well, most people are collecting PUA or UI right now. The grant or advance is 100% forgivable (not taxable income), so I would think that when we go to file our taxes, there will either be a box to report that amount or not. Even if you have to report it, it won't be substantial compared to the amount of the advance!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Smoochez said:


> A couple days for me. It said that after they verified my application, I should receive a direct deposit between 7-10 days and that I would NOT get an email notifying me. It was just about that amount of time and I didn't get an email, I just got notification from my bank of a deposit.
> 
> 
> I had mine deposited to my personal account. Your name is your business name (usually for Uber/Lyft). Also, I am collecting PUA as well, most people are collecting PUA or UI right now. The grant or advance is 100% forgivable (not taxable income), so I would think that when we go to file our taxes, there will either be a box to report that amount or not. Even if you have to report it, it won't be substantial compared to the amount of the advance!


I don't follow

The loan shouldn't be taxable because it's a loan and loans are not taxable income

The forgivable advance may be taxable just like any loan that is forgiven, but there may be an exception for this , this year

As you say the tax on $1000 is not that big a deal


----------



## Smoochez (Feb 25, 2020)

oldfart said:


> I don't follow
> 
> The loan shouldn't be taxable because it's a loan and loans are not taxable income
> 
> ...


Another thought, with UI and PUA, you have the option to have it taxed before you receive the money OR defer the taxes. With the Advance, you are not given the option. It'll be interesting come tax time. None the less, I have my PUA taxed before I get it, and I am putting a small portion aside JUST IN CASE the Stimulus Check and this Advance are taxed in the end. Covering my bases.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I thought I had made a mistake on my application so I did another one. The sba sent me an email letting me know they were deleting one and going with the other. So you could just do another one and see what happens
> 
> Or you could call and ask them what to do


Good smart advice as usual Old Fart. Called them yesterday and the lady sent me am email instructing me how to rectify the problem. Now just a waiting game.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> Good smart advice as usual Old Fart. Called them yesterday and the lady sent me am email instructing me how to rectify the problem. Now just a waiting game.


Happy its working out


----------



## haverchuck (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello - has anyone that has received the 1k grant put "0" for number of employees on their application? I entered 0, but was later told by a SBA rep that I needed to put 1 to receive the grant.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

haverchuck said:


> Hello - has anyone that has received the 1k grant put "0" for number of employees on their application? I entered 0, but was later told by a SBA rep that I needed to put 1 to receive the grant.


I did not enter 0. Since the advance is $1,000 per employee though, it would make sense that 0 would give you $0 for an advance


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

@Jimmy44 , read from the beginning


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I did not enter 0. Since the advance is $1,000 per employee though, it would make sense that 0 would give you $0 for an advance


To be honest I can't remember if I put one or zero. It's nice that someone from SBA called you. If I get it great but not counting on it seems to good to be true.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

haverchuck said:


> Hello - has anyone that has received the 1k grant put "0" for number of employees on their application? I entered 0, but was later told by a SBA rep that I needed to put 1 to receive the grant.


You have one employee....yourself


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

oldfart said:


> You have one employee....yourself


Yes I get that.
But I feel the question should have been asked differently.
Maybe other then yourself do you have any employee's ?
I think it had already been established I was a sole proprietor which makes you your employee correct ?


----------



## Smoochez (Feb 25, 2020)

haverchuck said:


> Hello - has anyone that has received the 1k grant put "0" for number of employees on their application? I entered 0, but was later told by a SBA rep that I needed to put 1 to receive the grant.


Yes, I got it and I put ONE. You have to put down at least yourself.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Smoochez said:


> Yes, I got it and I put ONE. You have to put down at least yourself.


Yes you are sole proprietor so you are your one employee thus the 1000 dollar grant


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

"You are caller number 2,503 and your expected wait time is 47min." 
We'll see.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

1 hour 2 min. to speak with someone with very poor command of English but really sweet person.. Sorry to be Gov.Cheese Party Crusher but:

*$1,000 Advance Fund has DRIED-UP.* NO more until (bwhaaa haa) Congross authorizes more funds. Supposedly everyone who was left-out in cold (already applied but met w/Empty Pockets) would remain in line when those monies appeared to shore-up Advance fund.

*So that you are not waiting for perfect day to Build a Snowman while living in Tucson, they also said Loans (old & future applicatnts) will be processed & funded. Just with No More 'FREE $1k'. Congratulations to all who acted fast enough.
(I Was approved June 2 for Free $1k advance but it never made to my Bank. Oh well, easy come/easy go....)


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> 1 hour 2 min. to speak with someone with very poor command of English but really sweet person.. Sorry to be Gov.Cheese Party Crusher but:
> 
> *$1,000 Advance Fund has DRIED-UP.* NO more until (bwhaaa haa) Congross authorizes more funds. Supposedly everyone who was left-out in cold (already applied but met w/Empty Pockets) would remain in line when those monies appeared to shore-up Advance fund.
> 
> ...


You know it would be nice if they had a real black and white system that everyone could read and understand. Everyone who replys says something different. I applied last week and got it in three days.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> You know it would be nice if they had a real black and white system that everyone could read and understand. Everyone who replys says something different. I applied last week and got it in three days.


That was before the advance money dried up and you were also in the second round of applicants. What you experienced was the Norm for the second round. The first round we applied and didn't hear anything until the advance showed up 3 to 4 Weeks Later with portal access for the loan being another 3 to 4 weeks out


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> That was before the advance money dried up and you were also in the second round of applicants. What you experienced was the Norm for the second round. The first round we applied and didn't hear anything until the advance showed up 3 to 4 Weeks Later with portal access for the loan being another 3 to 4 weeks out


I agree with you but as late as yesterday someone said they talked to SBA directly and were told getting the grant is a lottery.


----------



## Smoochez (Feb 25, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I agree with you but as late as yesterday someone said they talked to SBA directly and were told getting the grant is a lottery.


:i'm mad:



Daisey77 said:


> That was before the advance money dried up and you were also in the second round of applicants. What you experienced was the Norm for the second round. The first round we applied and didn't hear anything until the advance showed up 3 to 4 Weeks Later with portal access for the loan being another 3 to 4 weeks out


I thought I was too late to the party, but I got the advance and the loan. Crazy! Not sure what lucky star I was under. Uber pays so horribly, I hope all my fellow drivers can get all they can get &#128149;


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Smoochez said:


> :i'm mad:
> 
> 
> I thought I was too late to the party, but I got the advance and the loan. Crazy! Not sure what lucky star I was under. Uber pays so horribly, I hope all my fellow drivers can get all they can get &#128149;


My sentiments exactly. Congratulations I am very happy for you. Did they explain the loan terms clearly to you ?


----------



## Smoochez (Feb 25, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> My sentiments exactly. Congratulations I am very happy for you. Did they explain the loan terms clearly to you ?


NO! I emailed them for terms and am waiting for a reply. I want to use it legally so it's 100% forgivable, and since it wasn't the max amount, I KNOW, I should be able to. I THINK it's 60/40 right now.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Smoochez said:


> :i'm mad:
> 
> 
> I thought I was too late to the party, but I got the advance and the loan. Crazy! Not sure what lucky star I was under. Uber pays so horribly, I hope all my fellow drivers can get all they can get &#128149;


Anyone who applied before Sunday was still eligible for the advance. Anyone who still applies is eligible for the loan. They just ran out of the Advance money for anyone who applied after Sunday.



Smoochez said:


> NO! I emailed them for terms and am waiting for a reply. I want to use it legally so it's 100% forgivable, and since it wasn't the max amount, I KNOW, I should be able to. I THINK it's 60/40 right now.


None of the loan is forgivable with the EIDL loan. Only the advance is.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Smoochez said:


> NO! I emailed them for terms and am waiting for a reply. I want to use it legally so it's 100% forgivable, and since it wasn't the max amount, I KNOW, I should be able to. I THINK it's 60/40 right now.


Good luck keep me posted


----------



## Smoochez (Feb 25, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Anyone who applied before Sunday was still eligible for the advance. Anyone who still applies is eligible for the loan. They just ran out of the Advance money for anyone who applied after Sunday.
> 
> None of the loan is forgivable with the EIDL loan. Only the advance is.


On the website, it says if you use 60% for payroll and 40% for business expenses, it's 100% forgivable.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Smoochez said:


> On the website, it says if you use 60% for payroll and 40% for business expenses, it's 100% forgivable.


So that would be me paying myself 60% as a sole proprietor. That would seem to effect UI because you are using that loan as your weekly pay. It's similar to the PPP loan as that would effect UI as well. Now will UI ever make that connection I do not know. I answer my weekly UI questions as 0 income. With a loan like PPP or EDIL I am not sure if you could say zero pay for week.


----------



## Smoochez (Feb 25, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> So that would be me paying myself 60% as a sole proprietor. That would seem to effect UI because you are using that loan as your weekly pay. It's similar to the PPP loan as that would effect UI as well. Now will UI ever make that connection I do not know. I answer my weekly UI questions as 0 income. With a loan like PPP or EDIL I am not sure if you could say zero pay for week.


You are allowed to make up to $300 a week without it affecting your unemployment. Since I just got it early this week, it really shouldn't affect too much. Going forward, the added federal assistance will not be in place.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Smoochez said:


> You are allowed to make up to $300 a week without it affecting your unemployment. Since I just got it early this week, it really shouldn't affect too much. Going forward, the added federal assistance will not be in place.


That's great so glad it worked out for you so we'll. So when we lose this extra 600 dollars I can make 300 plus my 198 ?


----------



## Smoochez (Feb 25, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> That's great so glad it worked out for you so we'll. So when we lose this extra 600 dollars I can make 300 plus my 198 ?


You could've been making it all along! Look at the UI website. GA UI limits changed and you are allowed $300 and NOT lose your benefits. I'm just not willing to go out and take a chance of bringing something home. My boyfriend is considered high risk.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well I just got notification that they did a credit check this morning. So we'll see



Smoochez said:


> You could've been making it all along! Look at the UI website. GA UI limits changed and you are allowed $300 and NOT lose your benefits. I'm just not willing to go out and take a chance of bringing something home. My boyfriend is considered high risk.


Not all states are the same and your state has an abnormally high amount allowed. here we're only allowed 25% of our weekly benefit without it affecting our payout.

As for the loan, I think you're confusing confusing the PPP and the EIDL? The PPP is forgivable the EIDL is not.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Smoochez said:


> You could've been making it all along! Look at the UI website. GA UI limits changed and you are allowed $300 and NOT lose your benefits. I'm just not willing to go out and take a chance of bringing something home. My boyfriend is considered high risk.


I am as well. Was thinking of something safe.


----------



## Smoochez (Feb 25, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Well I just got notification that they did a credit check this morning. So we'll see
> 
> Not all states are the same and your state has an abnormally high amount allowed. here we're only allowed 25% of our weekly benefit without it affecting our payout.
> 
> As for the loan, I think you're confusing confusing the PPP and the EIDL? The PPP is forgivable the EIDL is not.


Ahh! Well hopefully I'll get a clarification email. Not allocating it until I do.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Smoochez said:


> Ahh! Well hopefully I'll get a clarification email. Not allocating it until I do.


I think we have to more 600 dollar extra payments. It's getting late and I have not heard a thing about extending it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have not heard a thing about extending it.


there's a lot of media coverage on it. Essentially dems don't agree with the gop. What else is new? :cryin:


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> there's a lot of media coverage on it. Essentially dems don't agree with the gop. What else is new? :cryin:


I think they need to compromise meet in the middle


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They're on vacation until Monday


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> They're on vacation until Monday


Great work if you can get it !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Great work if you can get it !


I don't know what I want LOL I originally didn't really want it or so I thought. Once I was denied I think my feelings to just do it otherwise. But now that they ran a credit check now I'm thinking my feelings are saying I don't want it. I'm a hot mess LOL


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't know what I want LOL I originally didn't really want it or so I thought. Once I was denied I think my feelings to just do it otherwise. But now that they ran a credit check now I'm thinking my feelings are saying I don't want it. I'm a hot mess LOL


Don't worry everything will be fine whatever way you go.


----------



## Smoochez (Feb 25, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think we have to more 600 dollar extra payments. It's getting late and I have not heard a thing about extending it.


&#128546;


----------

